# hole in enamal coated steel sink



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Desperate last minute question before I go to where the internet dare not roam.
I have an enamel coated stainless steel kitchen sink which came with no hole for the tap(faucet?). For uncoated stainless steel, I know I can buy a tool that is like a small press that cuts the hole, but I have heard that if I try this with the enameled sink, the enamel will crack around the hole.

So, anyone know the correct method for this ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you have a GOOD hole saw it will do it and it will not crack/chip off the coating..but you must take care with the heat ,some dry ice will take care of that error...

=======



gav said:


> Desperate last minute question before I go to where the internet dare not roam.
> I have an enamel coated stainless steel kitchen sink which came with no hole for the tap(faucet?). For uncoated stainless steel, I know I can buy a tool that is like a small press that cuts the hole, but I have heard that if I try this with the enameled sink, the enamel will crack around the hole.
> 
> So, anyone know the correct method for this ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

You've probably done it by now, but in case you haven't, try building a little circular dam outside the hole limits using kids' modelling clay. Try using cheap cooking oil as a combined coolant and lubricant, together with a hole saw running on the slowest speed you can manage. The dam should stop the oil running away while you are cutting.

Yes, the metal hole cutters that are two part, with a wavy edged cutting edge, that tighten with a bolt through the middle, are likely to chip the enamel, as they distort the metal as they cut.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Like Peter said this type is a no no.

Hydraulic Punch Driver Kit
Hydraulic Punch Driver Kit

==========


----------

